# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Công ty bán vé xe bus Đi sang Trung Quốc 2015

## namk2d2

Công ty cổ phần lữ Hành Quốc tế Kim Liên - Kim Lien Travel là công ty hoạt động trong lĩnh vực du lịch inbound, outbound. Bên cạnh đó, Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu đi sang Trung Quốc của Quý khách. Công ty vẫn luôn duy trì tuyến xe bus Việt Nam sang Trung Quốc.
Dưới đây, là bảng giá vé xe bus sang Trung Quốc theo các tuyến và thời gian:

Bảng giá vé luôn được cập nhật tại webiste:
http://kimlientravel.com.vn/newsdeta...uoc-78-66.html
hoặc liên hệ:
*Công ty cổ phần lữ Hành Quốc tế Kim Liên - Kim Lien Travel* *Văn phòng 1* Tầng 1, Nhà 4, Khách sạn Kim Liên - Số 7, Đào Duy Anh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
 Tel: 043.577.0809; Hotline: 01259.432.439

*Văn Phòng 2* 17, Lô 4 A, Trung Yên 6, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
 Tel: 043.783.3789; Hotline: 09.1268.1265

----------

